# Senna vs. Slippery Elm for Constipation



## praglen (Mar 18, 2002)

I found that Slippery Elm capsules produced firmer stools, fewer upset stomachs and less intense and fewer headaches (my principal symptoms. I take 2 at breakfast and 2 at supper (2 at lunch are also recommended). The cost is relatively the same for either herbal supplement. What are some of your experiences?


----------



## KariGaglione (Aug 13, 2003)

I have a post like this going on over on the C boards. Slippery Elm made a huge difference in my IBS. I have been off of it for a while because I am pregnant and worry about herbs during pregnancy...but have heard it is harmless. As for Senna...Senna is a stimulant laxative you should stay away from when possible. Once in a while is okay, but if one takes them daily they will find they cannot go at all without taking them, because the bowel doesn't have to work anymore. Stimulant laxatives cause spasms and "upset" that produce a BM. after a while of your bowel not doing the work itself, it doesn't...kind of like the way muscles get atrophy after being in a cast or not used for a while. As for Slippery Elm, it works a bit like fiber without bloating, pain or constipation. It creates a coating in the intestines that help things slide through a bit easier and also bulk stools up a little to give the intestines something to "grab" while they are contracting to expel the contents.It is known for regulating the bowel as it is used to treat both constipation and diarrhea.Fortunately too, Slippery Elm for me creates the I have to go soon feeling like I used to get....like it wasn't an emergency but you shoudl probably go to a bathroom when you find one....where talking Senna is like "I have to go now!!!!" and you pray you get to a bathroom. I had some very close calls on Senna. I never cared much for the awful cramping sensation beforehand either.


----------

